# What Other Forums Are You On?



## Dr Evil

Thought I'd start a thread to see who of you are active on other forums as well, you never know who you might already know. I'm currently active on the following:

Bmwfanatics
SAgamer
Carbonite
ODP
and Mybb but not as much as the others

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went to investigate other forums but after playing with this forum software and the bunch of people on it I stopped even looking at the obsolete forum software with eight bazillion people all over the planet on them.


----------



## crack2483

Carbonite
SAgamer
MyBB

*forgot I was on XDA Developers too lol.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The lilypad
Husky owners forum
Planet of the vapes
Ecf

And carbonite just to browse

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Carbonite and mybroadband

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

crack2483 said:


> Carbonite
> SAgamer
> MyBB



See, i recognise someone already from Carb. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

mostly electronic/physics related & beer brewing forums


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Got chucked off MBB for arguing my case. Got chucked off the other e-cig forum for ...
Eish. Nobody likes me and I am going to eat some worms now.
That aside, I am quite active on investment and share trading forums like www.shareforum.co.za and www.sharechat.co.za.

How boring.


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm on Ecf, but only visited it once and so saw this forum. And then I never looked back.


----------



## Rob Fisher

On a few Bass fishing forums as well... I just wish they would update their forum software to this one...

http://www.bassfishing.co.za/
http://www.bassing.co.za/


----------



## Silver

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Got chucked off MBB for arguing my case. Got chucked off the other e-cig forum for ...
> Eish. Nobody likes me and I am going to eat some worms now.
> That aside, I am quite active on investment and share trading forums like www.shareforum.co.za and www.sharechat.co.za.
> 
> How boring.



No ways @Johnny2Puffs - which e-cig forum chucked you off? Was it ECF? Why? 

By the way, I don't think investment and shares are boring 
Looked at shareforum - first time I saw it - I see that Orca made a great call on PNC in Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Dr Evil 
I see you are on BMWfanatics. Interesting - I must go check it out. Have you been a BM fan for a long time?

I am not active on other forums. 
- ECF
- the local Apple forum (cant even remember what it is called)

ECIGSSA is my only one I am active on.


----------



## shabbar

Ecf
Mercedes benz 
Ecigssa


----------



## Dr Evil

Silver said:


> Great thread @Dr Evil
> I see you are on BMWfanatics. Interesting - I must go check it out. Have you been a BM fan for a long time?
> 
> I am not active on other forums.
> - ECF
> - the local Apple forum (cant even remember what it is called)
> 
> ECIGSSA is my only one I am active on.



I bought my first bm abt 3yrs ago, found a great bunch of people always willing to help on bmwfanatics, the guys are friendly and always willing to offer good advice, just like ecigssa. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Dr Evil

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Got chucked off MBB for arguing my case. Got chucked off the other e-cig forum for ...
> Eish. Nobody likes me and I am going to eat some worms now.
> That aside, I am quite active on investment and share trading forums like www.shareforum.co.za and www.sharechat.co.za.
> 
> How boring.


I thought your nick looked familiar, i remember seeing threads of yours on the SA section on ecf.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## CraftyZA

Thinkbike (have not posted in more than a year. Seems they changed their focus from hardcore bikers to catering for st6 girls on scooters)
Kittylitter - was the new forum for real bikers, but then eventually it becamea place only to swop porn, and tell jokes. 
Avforum (semi active)
Guitarsa
Ecf


----------



## Tornalca

MyBB 
XDAdevelopers
ECF

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Tornalca said:


> MyBB
> XDAdevelopers
> ECF
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



You a android developer or just download ROMS?


----------



## Tornalca

Just downloading and testing ROMs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> Thinkbike (have not posted in more than a year. Seems they changed their focus from hardcore bikers to catering for st6 girls on scooters)
> Kittylitter - was the new forum for real bikers, but then eventually it becamea place only to swop porn, and tell jokes.
> Avforum (semi active)
> Guitarsa
> Ecf



Was a short while on avforum, but nothing interesting going on there - rather have a look at http://www.diyaudio.com.


----------



## Riaz

www.hotstuffracing.co.za
www.ecigssa.co.za

thats it


----------



## Tom

GermanVapers and ecigssa actively. 

As I still play WoT I check their forum as well.
Used to get info from myBB

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

CraftyZA said:


> Thinkbike (have not posted in more than a year. Seems they changed their focus from hardcore bikers to catering for st6 girls on scooters)
> Kittylitter - was the new forum for real bikers, but then eventually it becamea place only to swop porn, and tell jokes.
> Avforum (semi active)
> Guitarsa
> Ecf



wow another biker on the forum ! awesome


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Hey Silver. How did you know I am Orca in that forum?

Yes, it was the ECF forum that chucked me off for a stupid remark 2 years ago. Some chick had her location as
Hong Kong but she kept buying stuff in Cape Town. So I asked her where in Hong Kong does she live in Cape Town. She complained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Johnny2Puffs , you used the same avatar pic  That's how I knew it was Orca

LOL - I joined quite late on ECF - I think I remember that woman. I recall being quite confused. She was quite an experienced vaper if I recall correctly... Anyway, I suppose you can always join up again on another name. I don't visit ECF much - maybe once every two weeks just to see if my login works... LOL... ECIGSSA is far better for me. And I think we have a great bunch of members here.


----------



## BhavZ

@Johnny2Puffs, I remember that debacle.. She herself was pretty confused lol.. But in the end I think that she eventually changed her location or cleared up the confusion.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I think I called her "dilly blond" as well because she was. They blocked my IP Address for 6 months. MBB blocked it for 18 months due to an argument with MoneyPenny. Also a chick. Geez. I like chicks. Married one and fathered 3.
I don't feel bad as the argument was so hectic and popular that peeps were "grabbing popcorn" saying that it was the best thread ever. One accountant agreed with me adding that "I know nothing about cacti but I know a prick when I see it". He was chucked off too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin223

Well I'm on the following:

SA Reptiles 
My Broadband Forums
Sssnakesss.com
Venomland
Busy Leauge Breeders Club 

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## crack2483

Justin223 said:


> Well I'm on the following:
> 
> SA Reptiles
> My Broadband Forums
> Sssnakesss.com
> Venomland
> Busy Leauge Breeders Club
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment.




Soooo, you like reptiles much?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223

Is it that obvious? Well I specialize in venomous. And to be even more specific Elapids and Crotalids.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justin223 said:


> Is it that obvious? Well I specialize in venomous. And to be even more specific Elapids and Crotalids.



Pity you don't live in Durbs... my cat brings me a snake a week... she never kills them... just brings them to me as a present... I used to panic but she has brought me so many I now pick up the ones I know are safe and use my homemade snake kit for the others and release them back into the bush.


----------



## Justin223

Rob Fisher said:


> Pity you don't live in Durbs... my cat brings me a snake a week... she never kills them... just brings them to me as a present... I used to panic but she has brought me so many I now pick up the ones I know are safe and use my homemade snake kit for the others and release them back into the bush.



I've got a number of friends in Durban that do reptile removal. If you are interested in having someone to call for callouts give me a shout and I'll give you their details. 

You wouldn't want your cat bringing in a Mozambican spitter or a stiletto. 

If anyone does need a quick snake ID feel free to send me a shot and I usually give an instant response.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justin223 said:


> I've got a number of friends in Durban that do reptile removal. If you are interested in having someone to call for callouts give me a shout and I'll give you their details.
> 
> You wouldn't want your cat bringing in a Mozambican spitter or a stiletto.
> 
> If anyone does need a quick snake ID feel free to send me a shot and I usually give an instant response.



Do you know Dennis Bernade?

There have been 3 snakes she has bought in that has scared the wits out of me... none of wich I had the forethought to photograph... but will next time.


----------



## Justin223

Yes I do know Dennis. A nice guy. 

He should be able to help with callouts.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justin223 said:


> Yes I do know Dennis. A nice guy.
> 
> He should be able to help with callouts.



He is a lunatic! I enjoy him big time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I'm one of the admins on www.newshost.za.net, invite only, But we have an awesome forum, and many other goodies. Our forums are very active, and we've currently got about 10k members with about 3k active daily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil

Alex said:


> I'm one of the admins on www.newshost.za.net, invite only, But we have an awesome forum, and many other goodies. Our forums are very active, and we've currently got about 10k members with about 3k active daily.



Ooooh can i have an invite please, pretty please, pwetty pwetty pwetty pweeeeeze 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## SunRam

ECF, mbb, xda but I've outgrown ECF since I found ecigssa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Ditto on the invites @Alex


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BillW

Ecigssa

Sareefkreping 

Whirlpool (Aussie broadband forum) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

